# Anti-summer eyes



## Kaminoke (Jul 10, 2009)

Normally my eyeshadow is so bright and colourful, but I found a sample of black ore solar bits, and it's so pretty I was determined to use it somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used:
Subtle pigment
Carbon e/s
Black Ore Solar Bits
Golden Lemon pigment
Nylon e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Kohl liner
Stud eyebrow pencil

Clinique superfit foundation in 07
MAC NC 42
MSF natural in medium dark
Shadester contour
Sweet as Cocoa blush
Collection 2000 shimmer and shade in #3

This is what I'm heading for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Naked eye with primer. Boooo for naked eyes!





Subtle pigment above crease.





Carbon in the crease, or where you wish your crease was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Black ore solar bits all over the lid, leaving the very inner corner free.





Black pencil liner or e/s under the eye (think I used both) and Golden Lemon pigment in the inner corner.





Black gel liner on upper lash line, black pencil on waterlines, tidy brows and Nylon e/s highlight. Blendy blendy blend if anything looks messy. 

Clean up ton of fallout from rest of face, concealer, foundation etc.

I used Shadester contour, Sweet as Cocoa blush, Patisserie l/s with that Maybelline shiny lip stuff you twist up (can't remember what they're called for the life of me :x) in Blazing Gold.

Tadaa!
















C+C most definitely welcome, I'm not too confident with dark colours yet.


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## n_c (Jul 10, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

Very useful! Space-y and kind of.. cosmic


----------

